
[Pre-Register] Not from the Valley – Showcase Tech Made Outside the Valley - wuliwong
http://www.notfromthevalley.com/
======
wuliwong
A place for people who make tech (apps, websites, software, hardware, etc.)
outside of the valley or people who are interested in tech made outside of the
valley.

Fire away if you have any questions about plans for the site.

------
wuliwong
Also, if you have some tech creations you'd like me to share, you may post it
here as well or to the twitter @notfrmthevalley.

